# Linux and nVidia Geforce 6150SE, nForce 430



## InterKnight (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello, everyone.

I have had my HP Pavilion p6607c desktop system for about four years now. It came with an integrated nVidia GeFroce 6150SE, nForce 430 card. Everythign worked wonderfully when I first purchased this system, but as of the year 2012 and upward I run into nothing but problems when attempting to upgrade to newer versions of distributions.

I have used Fedora for two years or so now because Canonical really cut back on accessibility (I am a blind user who relies on screen magnification and a screen reader). Since Fedora 17 or so, I notice that my system will function for awhile and then freeze; the screen will then subsequently fill with raster dots. I then have to do a hard shutdown and then power the system back on. I am now running Fedora 20 and still experience the same problems. I have tried to isntall the proprietary nVdiia driver in the past, but when booting the system I see the Fedora boot screen and the screen either freezes, goes black, or fills with raster dots.

I am at my wit's end with this, and I am just not sure how to proceed. I cannot even boot most live media distributions without a balck screen or sysem freezes. I need to keep on a consistent upgrade schedule because each release of GNOME comes with accessibility improvements.

Has anyone else here had issues with the nVidia 6150SE, nForce 430 card? What would you advise? I am really at a loss as to what to do, and I cannot afford to go out and purchase a new system (as I am sure that mine is "obsolete") let alone purchase a new video card at this time, nor would I know which card would be the best video card to go with.

Thanks for any input or suggestions!

Take care.


----------



## askey127 (Dec 22, 2006)

That's a tough one.
A friend of mine had a very similar problem.
Strangely enough, after many hair-pulling software and driver changes, the black screen, raster dots, etc. persisted.
It finally turned out to be the monitor itself !
You might want to see if you can borrow a monitor for an hour or so, just to rule it out.

There is a remote possibility that dust, dirt, etc. is causing the graphics section to overheat.
In that case the machine would tend to be OK for 3-4 minutes after turn-on, then misbehave.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I read online that Linux Mint with the MATE desktop works well with the 6150 Graphics card so that might be worth a try. I don't know if it has built in zoom and/or magnifier though but I would think you could find something to download if not.


----------

